# Compilation of drinking water specifications



## abue tycer (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بالملف المرفق احدث مواصفة للمياه لكل بلدان العالم اضافة الى منظمة الصحة العالمية who التمنى الاستفادة مع تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ..... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 نوفمبر 2010)

كنت بإنتظار هذا الملف عاشت الأيادي أخي العزيز على هذا الأبداع المتواصل ........


----------



## hassanaki (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو ايليا (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صلاح02_2007 (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## chemical (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع نتمنى المزيد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد الدرمك (24 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك مواضيعك دائما مميزة


----------



## سلطان الدولة (4 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

